# Raptors @ Hawks, Nov. 24th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:30 EST, TSN_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0073.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0420.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1004.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1490.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0966.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-hawks-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 12 -- 24 November 2006
Raptors (3-8) @ Hawks (4-5)
_Neither team has been the same since their first meeting on the 10th of November. The Atlanta Hawks and Toronto Raptors have won one of their last ten games combined, the victory going to the Raptors over Cleveland on Wednesday. Though both teams stars continue to put up big numbers (22/13 for Bosh, 28/6/4 for Johnson) wins are not resulting from their efforts. The Hawks are second-best in the NBA in field goal percentage allowed at .429, while the Raptors sit a dismal 26th, allowing .472 against them. The clash of the titans tips-off at 7:30 EST on TSN._​</td></table>​


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hopefully we can get some revenge on them for that home loss they handed us. The Hawks have been struggling lately too, hopefully we can take advantage.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Hopefully we can get some revenge on them for that home loss they handed us. The Hawks have been struggling lately too, hopefully we can take advantage.


I gotta miss this one, gonna be in Chapel Hill North Carolina for the weekend. Tell me how the game goes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

this game is totally winable, the only threat is JJ who has been playing well, but I expect Bosh to play better, Josh Smith should be ok if we don't let him go wild.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

the game depends imo on how well we manage our offensive possessions and that means TJ not playing with wreckless abandon and selectively driving to the net and the number of times Fred decides to jack up from 3 point land...

this game is definitely winable and would be a good way to enter into Sunday against the Pacers...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

NeoSamurai said:


> the game depends imo on how well we manage our offensive possessions and that means TJ not playing with wreckless abandon and selectively driving to the net and the number of times Fred decides to jack up from 3 point land...
> 
> this game is definitely winable and would be a good way to enter into Sunday against the Pacers...


the game depends on tyronn lue and if he goes bonkers like he went a while back.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

plain and simple,the raps need this one.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

We are coming off of a great win that had solid TEAM effort. It was not just one guy that won us the Cavs game, it was a whole unit....that is what wins games on a regualr basis.

If we can carry over that play to the Hawks game, we will be loking at a 2 game win streak.

Go Raptors:yay:


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know if Wednesday's win was due to the fact that the Raptors played well, or more attributable to the Cavs' playing on the second night of a back to back and looking ahead to
the US holiday. 

I think Bargnani has a big game in him tonight - Shelly Williams and Zaza Pachulia aren't great candidates to chase a guy in 3 point land.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Are we going to be able to overcome all that fan noise!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

flushingflash said:


> plain and simple,the raps need this one.


which game(s) would the raptors not need?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh has a bum knee but he is gonna play through, lets hope its not serious


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Atlanta hasn't won since beating us at home a couple weeks back. We need to win both of these weekend games because I'm scared of New Orleans and Dallas.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damn this one is in Atlanta? I was hoping it was in the ACC, the team seems to be playing a lot better at home this season.

I think an urgent Raptors team could take this one. A squad that comes out and instead of being happy with a 14 point lead or coming off a win, only look to the next play, the next possesion and excute what they're capable of.

I haven't seen this year's Raps look urgent in a couple of weeks (aside from the Cavs game) and as TD mentioned, Atlanta needs this as much as we do.

:cheer: Go Raptors!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

:bananallama: :bananallama: I am on my way to see 2 in a row!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Benis007 said:


> the game depends on tyronn lue and if he goes bonkers like he went a while back.


hehe, completely forgot about what Lue did to us earlier this season....just gotta hope he and Smith go crazy again...


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

lets hope raptors get their first road victory of the season :S


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I will be tuning in....T.J. & Lue will be running & gunning.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Is Bosh or Peterson playing tonight?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Is Bosh or Peterson playing tonight?


Bosh yes, Peterson i havent heard anything about it


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

madman said:


> Bosh yes, Peterson i havent heard anything about it


Got the impression from Raps Full Court Press last night that Mo is gonna be out for a few games . . I dunno - maybe this one and 2 more?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Ughhhh...

they just showed Bacne Pachulia take off his warmup gear...man that guy's shoulders/back look like the surface of the moon.

:lol:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ez 20 assist tonight for Tj keep up this shooting


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that 1st quarter for the Raps started nice & ended ugly.....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

top 10 play on the alley...op!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the boys need to go on a run here in the third quarter, hopefully lead by bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

bosh gets on tj quite a bit. so nice to see.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

did yall see Josh block on Bosh and then went back the other wayfor a dunk!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man, the boys aren't attacking at all right now. get after it.

down by 12 in the 4th. going to be a tough climb back.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, that smith's bock on Bosh was nasty, that's def in the highlights, how can you let him run the floor and flush a dunk down like that? He was wide open


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We have no answer for JJ and I CAN'T STAND HUBIE, CAN YOU TAKE THAT **** out of your mouth PLEASE!?!?!?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

He takes brown nosing to another level


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

smith is a great shot blocker but he just jumps too much after the ball, Raps should just pump fake all the time against him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why is Rasho DNP???? Zaza is raping us inside, wtf I don't get it


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TJ is just unstopable with the drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps cut the lead down to 6 with a sick lay fast break from ford


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Damn TJ is taking over!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ATL cheerleaders looking sssssssssssssssssssssexy OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh my god, Ford unstopable with the drive Smith answers witha floater


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

We Cant Loose This!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

raps got an interesting line up on the floor right now TJ, Jones, Jorge, Bosh, Gnani Jorge is on JJ


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TJ playing like a star Offensive rebound and takes it to the net


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Grrr Tyronn Lue is killing us again....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, Lue destroying the Raps, puts it up to 95-90 30sec to go


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

alright folks, we lost this one..btw wats up with bosh today :S


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

We still have a chance, however slim it is


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FORD witha 3 off a weird bounce!!!!!!!!!!!!! JJ misses a freethrow 96-93 atl


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

Omg Tj Is Playing Soo Gooodd


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

what do you guys think, go for a 2 and foul or go for a three?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Ouch...I suppose that is it....


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** TJ missed the lay up it looked like it was goin to go it :curse: TJ fouls out 19 points in the 4th quarter NO ****ING raps were there to rebound, what a piss off


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

oh my god HE MISSED THE DAMN LAYUP!
ITS DONE WE LOST ANOTHER GAME!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

gnani with a 3, misses aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's game


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

wow we lost by 4


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

As impressive as Ford is in the 4th...Can we try not always rallying back from behind?


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

omg man what is wrong with the raptors.. why arent we playing like a team!!.. ATL IS A EASY WIN!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps come back but lose. TJ huge in the 4th but can't close it out with the layup. 

oh well.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

hands up to tj ford, what a game.. almost a triple double


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

do you guys think if ford made the layup, maybe we could've won or gone to OT?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ATL is not an easy win, they are playing better than alot of teams. Heartbreaking win, same story, collapse in the 4th :curse:


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

bargnani took more shots than bosh.. whats up with that?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Brown_Balla said:


> do you guys think if ford made the layup, maybe we could've won or gone to OT?


 yes


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Brown_Balla said:


> bargnani took more shots than bosh.. whats up with that?


Atlanta as a team played very well D on Bosh all game long...especially Pachulia, he has the quickness to match with Bosh and he played very aggressively against Bosh....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So yeah... anyways... you ever get out of a test and everyone outside the room is talking about how easy it was, and you're certain you bombed it and you wonder why you didn't know your stuff and everyone else did? Even the kids you figure have trouble breathing and blinking without effort?

That's the early season Raptors.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

it's ATLANTA! I dont care what there record is. its always embarrassing to lose to them. They have just outplayed the raps both games. we gotta smarten up IF we even wanna be close to the playoff race


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> it's ATLANTA! I dont care what there record is. its always embarrassing to lose to them.


This is not the same Hawks than in previous 3-4 years so you can get used to this.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

This was actually a better game from the Raps than the CLE game. There were stretches where you could actually see defensive rotations coming together. Not like the CLE game where the Cavs just missed wide open shots and didn't even try to get to the FT line. Cavs had no desire to win that game.

Atlanta is just a better team than us. They are younger. They have better athletes. They have better balance. They let the kids play. And this was without Childress and Marvin in the lineup.

Interesting to hear all the praise for TJ. He did his best Mike James impression in the 4th Q and doesn't get called selfish or a hog at all. That 3 he threw up was a total brick that somehow landed with a dull thud on the extension of the rim to the backboard and fell in. Anyway I don't mind a player taking over like that when the rest of the team is doing nothing, but TJ is not the scorer to do that very often.

Most of our points in the paint come from layups by Calderon and Ford. Other than Bosh everyone else is just a jumpshooter, and not very good at it. Our 3pt shooting can officially be called terrible now that we are getting deeper into the season.

This is not a playoff team at all, and only a horrible Eastern conference can keep that hope alive after the all-star break. TJ cannot run a halfcourt offense. All he can do is the draw and kick, which any guard on our team can do. Any guard in the league can do that.

All the hope I had for Graham is lost. He has heavy feet. Can only drive to the hoop in a straight line. No swerve to his game at all. Strictly a jumpshooter who could post up if Sam ever let him. No D.

FJones is not a legit starting wing. Parker is as invisible as MoP ever was and doesn't see the court at the end of tight games?

The Raps have even abandoned the uptempo game, which is good. Now if they dont' get a layup they pull it out and run an offensive set. Good move because our shooters are not good enough to play the percentage game and win. But this means more turnovers because we are passing more and running plays instead of just jacking the first shot. But we get better quality possessions overall and stay in games.

Time to play Rasho more and slow it down even more. Rasho, Bosh, Garbo, Bargs running the high/low game inside 15 feet.

Expect a trade or the firing of Sam by X-mas.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

We will get a solid/star wing player.. maybe for mopete.. im not sure but this position is giving us problems, and oh ya the coaching position also


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, another tough loss. TJ Ford was great though. The dude was a mad man until he missed that layup and fouled out. Why didn't we foul at the end though?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

kindred said:


> Atlanta as a team played very well D on Bosh all game long...especially Pachulia, he has the quickness to match with Bosh and he played very aggressively against Bosh....


Pachulia doesn't have the quickness to guard Bosh one one one, matter a fact, not many big men in the league does, Bosh didn't look to assertive on offence last nite


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Brown_Balla !*
> 
> hands up to tj ford, what a game.. almost a triple double


he took over the game in the fourth, and just put on a show....one of the best, jump out your seat performances I've seen a long while. If TJ can keep this up, he should be the person we give the ball to down the stretch in the fourth quarter......27/12/8 including 19 in the fourth


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

the worst thing about this loss is the fact we would have been 1 game out of first place in the Atlantic if we won :biggrin: 

Great game to watch, Raps even played good defense for stretches of the game and considering The Raps best player was playing at about 50%, it was a great effort by the team and the coach. The ending seemed a little koatic and like know one knew what was going on, but for the most part we looked like an actual NBA team last night.

If Garbajosa keeps up the prodution, he'll be a fixture in the starting lineup. And considering the mediocrity of this years rookies, (including our 7 foot Italian), there could be a chance of him getting some ROY votes. I wonder if any other undrafted rookie ever won the rookie of the year???


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

How has Bargnani been mediocre? He's produced when given the playing time, especially recently. He's extremely confident with his shot and knows what he's doing on the court. I wouldn't say he's been mediocre, he's just learning a new game and that takes some adjustment.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that some of these rookies will be all-star players in the future: today I saw TThomas for the second time and is athletism seems exceptional... give him time and he'll become the next Marion. Like Bargnani will be similar to Dirk and Aldridge to Amare...

Don't know if I can say the same about Morrison...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy !*
> 
> How has Bargnani been mediocre?


for a # 1 pick he's been pretty mediocre so far compared to past #1's, but the whole draft was pretty mediocre not just Bargs. There will be good players out this draft, but I doubt there will be many great players.

Bargs has shown glipses, but he hasn't had that one dominating break-out performance that we're all waiting for.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

TRON said:


> for a # 1 pick he's been pretty mediocre so far compared to past #1's, but the whole draft was pretty mediocre not just Bargs. There will be good players out this draft, but I doubt there will be many great players.
> 
> Bargs has shown glipses, but he hasn't had that one dominating break-out performance that we're all waiting for.


Yeah this is true... hopefully he can consistently do what he's been putting up recently though.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

Darman said:


> I think that some of these rookies will be all-star players in the future: today I saw TThomas for the second time and is athletism seems exceptional... give him time and he'll become the next Marion. Like Bargnani will be similar to Dirk and Aldridge to Amare...
> 
> Don't know if I can say the same about Morrison...


If Bargnani even reaches 1/3 of the player Dirk is, ill be happy:yay:


----------

